# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  العُجْب و خطره على الداعية

## المصباح المنير

فضيلة الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في غمرة انشغال الداعية في أعماله الدعوية، يحصل لديه أحيانًا قصور في تزكية نفسه ومحاسبتها، وربما تتسلل إلى قلبه آفات قادحة في عمله وإخلاصه، مفسدة لقلبه، قد يشعر بها وينشغل عن علاجها، وقد لا يشعر بها أصلاً.

ومن الأمراض السريعة الفتّاكة بالنية: العُجْبُ، وما ينتج عنه من الغرور والكبر.

مفهوم العُجب: العُجب هو: الإحساس بالتميّز، والافتخار بالنفس، والفرح بأحوالها، وبما يصدر عنها من أقوال وأفعال، محمودة أو مذمومة، وعرَّفه ابن المبارك بعبارة موجزة فقال: "أن ترى أن عندك شيئًا ليس عند غيرك".

وإذا تنقص المعجب أعمال الآخرين، أو أعجب بما ليس فيه واهمًا امتلاكه، فهو الغرور؛ فإذا طال أشخاص الآخرين فهو الكِبْر.

ويدخل العُجب في كل شيء يزهو به الإنسان، وأخطره العُجب بالعمل، وهو المقصود هنا.

*مداخل العُجب على الدعاة:*
ومما يُدخل العُجب على الداعية نظره لما منحه الله إياه من بلاغة أو فصاحة وبيان أو سعة في العلم وقوة في الرأي، فإذا انضاف إلى ذلك حديث الناس عن أعماله، وتعظيمهم له، وإقبالهم عليه، لم يسلم حينئذٍ إلا القليل.

*التحذير من العُجب:*
أمر الله عز وجل نبيه بالإنذار والدعوة، وتعظيم ربه عز وجل وفعل الخير، واجتناب الشر، وهجر الأوثان، ثم قال له بعد ذلك: {وَلا تَمْنُن تَسْتَكْثِرُ} [المدثر: 6]، قال الحسن البصري: "لا تمنن بعملك على ربك تستكثره"؛ فإنه مهما كُثرَ العمل ففضل الله أعظم، وحقه أكبر.

وقد نهى الله عن تزكية النفس، بمعنى اعتقاد خيريتها والتمدّح بها، فقال: {فَلا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ} [النجم: 32]، كما نهى عن المنّ بالصدقة فقال: {لا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُم بِالْمَنِّ وَالأَذَى} [البقرة: 264]، والمنّ يحصل نتيجة استعظام الصدقة، واستعظام العمل هو العُجب، والإعجاب بالنفس شر وأي شر، قال ابن المبارك: "لا أعلم في المصلين شيئًا شرًّا من العُجب".

ولعل المرء يدافع الرياء ويحس به، بيد أنه لا يشعر بما في داخله من العُجب المحبط، ومن أجل ذلك كان مهلكًا بوصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال: "ثلاث مهلكات، ثم ذكرهن: "شح مطاع، وهوى متبع، وإعجاب المرء بنفسه"

وإذا كانت الذنوب مهلكة، فإنها قد تكون رحمة بصاحبها حين تخلصه من العُجب الذي هو الهلاك حقًّا، قال: "لو لم تكونوا تذنبون، خشيت عليكم أخطر من ذلك: العُجب".

وقال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: "الهلاك في شيئين: العُجب والقنوط"، وإنما جمع بينهما لأن السعادة لا تنال إلا بالطلب والتشمير، والقانط لا يطلب، والمعجب يظن أنه قد ظفر بمراده فلا يسعى.

ومما ورد في جزاء المعجبين قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "بينما رجل يتبختر، يمشي في برديه، قد أعجبته نفسه، فخسف الله به الأرض، فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة، وفي رواية: "قد أعجبته جمته وبرداه"، فكيف بمن أُعجِبَ بعلمه أو عمله؟!

*مظاهر العُجْب:*
الله عز وجل أعلم بالإنسان من نفسه، والإنسان أعلم الناس بنفسه، فهو أقدرهم على اكتشاف مظاهر العجب في نفسه، كما أن بعضها لا يخفى على الناس، ومنها:

1ـ المنّ على الله، ومطالبته بما آتى الأولياء، وانتظار الكرامة وإجابة الدعوة.

2ـ الإكثار من الثناء على النفس ومدحها، لحاجة ولغير حاجة، تصريحًا أو تلميحًا، وقد يكون على هيئة ذم للنفس أو للآخرين، يراد به مدح النفس.

3ـ الحرص على تصيّد العيوب وإشاعتها، وذم الآخرين (أشخاصًا أو هيئات) والفرح بذمهم وعيبهم.

4ـ النفور من النصيحة، وكراهيتها، وبغض الناصحين.

5ـ الاعتداد بالرأي، وازدراء رأي الغير.

6ـ صعوبة المطاوعة، والحرص على التخلص من التبعات والمسئوليات، وتحقيق القناعات الشخصية.

7ـ الترفع عن الحضور والمشاركة في بعض الأنشطة العلمية والدعوية، وخصوصًا العامة.

*مخاطر العُجب وآثاره:*
للعُجب أثره على الدعوة والدعاة، ولا شك أن آثاره على الدعاة تنعكس على الدعوة أيضًا بالسلب، فمن آثاره على الدعاة:

1ـ أنه طريق إلى الغرور والكبر، وآثار الكِبر المهلكة لا تخفى.

2ـ الحرمان من التوفيق والهداية؛ لأن الهداية إنما ينالها من أصلح قلبه وجاهد نفسه، قال الله تعالى: {وَالَّذِِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ  مْ سُبُلَنَا} [العنكبوت: 69].

ومن صور هذا الحرمان: نسيان الذنوب واستصغارها، والعمى عن التقصير في الطاعات، والاستبداد بالرأي، والتعصب للباطل، وجحود الحق، وهذه الآثار في الجملة منها ما يقع سببًا للعجب، ثم يزداد ويستمر، ليبقى أثرًا ثابتًا له.

3ـ بطلان العمل، قال عز وجل: {لا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُم بِالْمَنِّ وَالأَذَى} [البقرة: 264]

4ـ العجز والكسل عن العمل؛ لأن المُعْجَب يظن أنه بلغ المنتهى.

5ـ الانهيار في أوقات المحن والشدائد؛ لأن المعجب يهمل نفسه من التزكية، فتخونه حينما يكون أحوج إليها، ويفقد عون الله ومعيته؛ لأنه ما عرف الله حال الرخاء.

وتأمل ما أصاب الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم مع إيمانهم وصلاحهم، حين أعجب نفر منهم بكثرة العدد: {وَيَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ إذْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ كَثْرَتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ عَنكُمْ شَيْئًا وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُم مُّدْبِرِينَ} [التوبة: 25] واليهود عليهم لعائن الله: {وظَنُّوا أَنَّهُم مَّانِعَتُهُمْ حُصُونُهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ فَأَتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَحْتَسِبُوا وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ} [الحشر: 2].

6ـ نفور الناس وكراهيتهم؛ لأن الله يبغض المعجب.

7ـ العقوبة العاجلة أو الآجلة، كما خسف الله بالمتبختر المعجب الأرض.

ومن آثاره على الدعوة: توقفها أو ضعفها وبطؤها بسبب قلة الأنصار؛ نظرًا لنفور الناس، وكراهيتهم للمعجبين، وسهولة اختراق صفوف الدعاة وضربها؛ نظرًا لانهيار الدعاة المعجبين حال الشدائد.

*أسباب العُجب: ذكر العلماء للعجب سببين رئيسين:*
أولهما: جهل المعجب بحق ربه وقدره، وقلة علمه بأسمائه وصفاته، وضعف تعبده له تعالى بها.

ثانيهما: الغفلة عن حقيقة النفس، والجهل بطبيعتها وعيوبها، وإهمال محاسبتها.

ويدخل تحتهما: تجاهل النعم، ونسيان الذنوب، واستكثار الطاعات.

*ومن الأسباب المهمة أيضًا:*
1ـ الجهل بما عند الآخرين من علم أو عمل، قد يفوق ما عنده كثيرًا.

2ـ النظر إلى من هو دونه في أمور الدين، دون النظر إلى من فاقه وزاد عليه.

3ـ النشأة في كنف مُرَبٍّ به عُجْب، كثير الثناء على نفسه.

4ـ صحبة بعض أهل العُجب، لا سيما إذا كانوا من المبرزين النابهين.

5ـ الاعتداد بالنسب، أو المكانة الاجتماعية، أو كثرة المال.

6ـ الإطراء والمدح في الوجه، والإفراط في الاحترام.

7ـ المبالغة في الانقياد والطاعة، ولو في المعصية.

8ـ التصدر للناس قبل النضج العلمي والتربوي تساهلًا، أو تطلعًا لسماع الجماهير، أو مراعاة لظروف الدعوة لخلو الساحة من المؤهلين تأهيلًا كافيًا.

9ـ تحقيق بعض الدعوات أو الأشخاص نجاحات في الدعوة؛ كالتفاف الجماهير، وسماعهم، وتأثرهم.

*علاج العجب:*
أول ما ينبغي أن يتوجه إليه العلاج: معالجة أسباب العجب، ومجاهدة النفس على اجتنابها.

ويمكن تفصيل خطوات العلاج فيما يلي:

أولاً: الحرص على العلم الشرعي:

الذي يهذب النفوس، ويصلح القلوب، ويزيد الإيمان؛ فإن الإيمان الكامل والعُجب لا يجتمعان، وتحصيل العلم النافع دليل على أن الله أراد بعبده خيرًا.

ومن الجوانب التي ينبغي العلم بها، والعمل بمقتضاها:
1ـ أسماء الله وصفاته وأفعاله، وحقه في التعظيم المورِث للخوف، الذي يطرد العجب، قال تعالى: {وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ} [الزمر: 67].

2ـ تذكّر فضل الله عز وجل على عبده، ونعمه المتوالية، والنظر في حال من سُلبها؛ فإن الله خلقه من العدم، وجعله إنسانًا سويًّا، وأمده بالنعم والأرزاق، وجعله من أبوين مسلمين، ووفقه للطاعات، وهيأ له أسباب العلم والدعوة، وهو الذي يثيبه عليها، ويدخله الجنة برحمته، وهو (تعالى) لو شاء لجعله عدمًا أو جمادًا أو بهيمة، ولو شاء لخلقه أصم أبكم أعمى، ولو أراد لجعله من أبوين يهوديين أو نصرانيين، وهو سبحانه في كل نعمه تلك غني عن عبده وعن عبادته وعن طاعته.

3ـ افتقار هذه النعم إلى الشكر، وأن العبد مهما شكر فشكره لا يكافئ النعم، مع ما قد يشوبه من خلل.

4ـ حقيقة الدنيا والآخرة، وأن الدنيا مزرعة، هدف العبد فيها مرضاة الله تعالى، وهو عز وجل لا يرضيه العجب، وكذا تذكّر الموت وما يكون بعده من الأهوال التي لا ينفع فيها إلا صالح العمل، والعُجب يجعله هباء منثورًا.

قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى: "إذا خفت على عملك العجب، فاذكر رِضا من تطلب، وفي أي نعيم ترغب، ومن أي عقاب ترهب، فمن فكّر في ذلك صغر عنده عمله".

5ـ حقيقة النفس؛ قال الأحنف بن قيس: "عجبت لمن خرج من مجرى البول مرتين؛ كيف يتكبر!!.

6ـ إدراك عواقب العُجب، وأنه طريق إلى الكبر المهلك.

7ـ وجوب الإخلاص، قال الذهبي: "فمن طلب العلم للعمل كَسَّره العلم، وبكى على نفسه، ومن طلب العلم للمدارس والإفتاء والفخر والرياء تحامق واختال، وازدرى بالناس، وأهلكه العُجب".


ثانيًا: الحرص على ما يعين على تحصيل ذلك من الإقبال على كتاب الله:

واستلهام الفهم منه، ومن سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسيرة السلف الصالحين، ومجالسة العلماء والدعاة الصادقين، والأخذ من علومهم.


ثالثًا: دور الدعاة والمربين، والذي يتمثل فيما يلي:

1ـ محاسبة النفس أولًا، وتنقيتها من داء العُجب والفخر.

2ـ متابعة البارزين ومن يخشى عليهم العجب، من خلال:

· البرامج الإيمانية.

· اللقاءات الفردية التي يذكرون فيها بمعاني الإيمان والتواضع.

· وأحيانًا مصارحة الواحد منهم بما يصدر منه بأسلوب مناسب.

3ـ تمكينه من معاشرة ومخالطة الصالحين، ورؤية بعض المتواضعين من إخوانه، الذين هم أكثر بروزًا في المجتمع، وإبعاده وتجنيبه صحبة المعجبين.

4ـ التوقف عن إبرازه في المناشط العامة وتأخيره عن المواقع الأمامية كنوع من العلاج، مع مراعاة ألا ينتج عن ذلك سلبية الإحباط، فإن حدثت فإنه يجب علاجها أيضًا؛ لأن التأخير اجتهاد في العلاج، وقد يكون التشخيص أيضًا مجتهدًا فيه.


رابعًا: اتباع الآداب الشرعية في المدح والثناء، والتوقير والاحترام، والطاعة والانقياد:

· فالمدح: إذا كان بالحق وباعتدال (مع من لا تُخشى عليه الفتنة فقط)؛ كان جائزًا أو مستحبًا، بحسب المصلحة؛ وإلا فحرام.

· والتوقير والاحترام، ينبغي ألا يصل إلى التعظيم؛ ولذا كره من أصحابه أن يقوموا له، وأن يعظموه كما يعظم الأعاجم ملوكهم.

· وأما الطاعة والانقياد فقد حددها الشارع في المعروف.

خامسًا: النظر إلى العاملِين النشيطين، والتأمل في سيرهم وحياتهم.

سادسًا: التأكيد على المسئولية الفردية في محاسبة النفس ومتابعتها:


حسب خطوات العلاج السابقة كلها، وتفقّد القلب في نيته عند كل عمل، قال عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر: "إذا كان المرء يحدِّث في مجلس، فأعجبه الحديث فليمسك، وإذا كان ساكتًا فأعجبه السكوت فليتحدث"، ولكن يجب التنبه إلى أن هذا يكون في حدود التأديب والعلاج، لا يتعداه إلى ترك العمل خشية العجب أو الرياء.

كما أن المحاسبة قد تتطلب أحيانًا تعريض النفس بين الحين والحين لبعض المواقف التي تكبح جماح كبريائها، وتعرفها بمكانتها اللائقة، كخدمة من هو أصغر منه، أو حمل متاعه بنفسه، على نحو ما أُثِرَ عن كثير من السلف، ولا غنى للعبد في كل هذه الوسائل عن الاستعانة بالله تبارك وتعالى، واللجوء إليه، لجوء العبد الضعيف المفتقر إلى عون مولاه ومدده وهداه وتوفيقه.

*حال السلف في الافتقار إلى الله واجتناب العجب:*
لقد كان حال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دوام الافتقار إلى الله، والذل بين يديه، واستمداد العون منه؛ لعلمه بأن:" قلوب بني آدم كلها بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن كقلب واحد، يصرفه كيف يشاء".

وقد تمثل افتقاره صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه: "اللهم مصرف القلوب صرّف قلوبنا على طاعتك" يقول ذلك وهو سيّد ولد آدم، الذي غُفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر، بل يصلي حتى تتورم قدماه، ويقول: " أفلا أكون عبدًا شكورًا!!" ولا يجتمع الافتقار والعجب في قلبٍ أبدًا.


وقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يغرس في نفوس أصحابه هذه المعاني، ويرشدهم إلى دوام التواضع لله والاعتراف بين يدي الله بالتقصير، مهما بلغوا من منزلة في الإيمان، فهو حينما يطلب منه أبو بكر رضي الله عنه دعاءً يدعو به في صلاته، يعلمه أن يقول:" اللهم إني ظلمت نفسي ظلمًا كثيرًا، ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت، فاغفر لي مغفرة من عندك وارحمني، إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم"، ويرشدهم أيضًا إلى إظهار الحاجة إلى الله، وطلب العون منه دومًا، فيقول لمعاذ رضي الله عنه: "يا معاذ! والله إني لأحبك، والله إني لأحبك، يا معاذ! لا تدعنّ في دبر كل صلاة أن تقول: اللهم أعني على ذكرك، وشكرك، وحسن عبادتك".

نعم إنه يعلِّم ذلك صفوة الأمة، وخيرة أصحابه، ولكنه تعليم للأمة كلها على الصحيح.

ثم تأتي ثمرة هذه التربية متجسدة في مواقف خيرة سلف الأمة:

· فأبو بكر رضي الله عنه يقول: "وددت أني شجرة تعضد".

· وعمر يسأل حذيفة رضي الله عنهما: "هل سمّاني لك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنافقين؟ "


وحينما طُعِنَ وهو خليفة، وجعل يألم، قال له ابن عباس مواسيًا: "يا أمير المؤمنين! ولئن كان ذاك، لقد صحبتَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأحسنت صحبته، ثم فارقته وهو عنك راضٍ، ثم صحبت أبا بكر فأحسنت صحبته، ثم فارقته وهو عنك راضٍ، ثم صحبت صَحبتهم فأحسنت صُحبتهم، ولئن فارقتهم، لتفارقنهم وهم عنك راضون" فلم يأخذ عمر بكل هذا الثناء، ولا أحس بالعجب والخيلاء، بل أسند ذلك إلى فضل الله ومنته، فقال: "أما ما ذكرت من صحبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضاه: فإنما ذاك مَنٌّ مِنَ الله تعالى منّ به عليّ، وأما ما ذكرت من صحبة أبي بكر ورضاه: فإنما ذاك مَنٌّ مِنَ الله جلّ ذكره منَّ به عليّ، وأما ما ترى من جزعي: فهو من أجلك وأجل أصحابك، والله لو أن لي طلاع الأرض ذهبًا لافتديت به من عذاب الله عز وجل قبل أن أراه".

· وعائشة رضي الله عنها لَمّا نزلت براءتها في حادثة الإفك قالت: "والله ما كنت أظن أن ينزل في شأني وحيٌ، ولشأني كان أحقر في نفسي من أن يتكلم فيّ بأمر، ولكني كنت أرجو أن يرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النوم رؤيا يبرئني الله بها".

· وهذا مطرِّف بن عبد الله رحمه الله يقول: "لأن أبيت نائمًا، وأصبح نادمًا، أحب إليّ من أن أبيت قائمًا وأصبح معجبًا".


ولم يكن هذا حال هؤلاء فحسب، لكنها صفة راسخة من صفات المؤمنين الصادقين، الذين وصفهم الله عز وجل بقوله: {وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوْا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ أَنَّهُمْ إلَى رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ} [المؤمنون: 60]، وقد سألت عائشةُ رضي الله عنها النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هذه الآية، فقالت: هم الذين يشربون الخمر ويسرقون؟ فقال: "لا، يا بنت الصدّيق؛ ولكنهم الذين يصومون ويصلون ويتصدقون، وهم يخافون ألا يقبل منهم، أولئك الذين يسارعون في الخيرات".


*الفرق بين العُجب بالعمل، والفرح بالخير والطاعة:*
كما أن العجب بالعمل يورث التواكل والتكاسل؛ فإن احتقار العمل إذا لم ينضبط فإنه يورث أثرًا مشابهًا وهو: الإحباط والملل والسآمة؛ لذا كان للعبد أن يفرح بالحسنة، ويغتبط بالطاعة، بل إن هذا دليل الإيمان، قال: "من سرته حسنته، وساءته سيئته، فهو مؤمن".

ولكن الواجب عليه في هذا الفرح: أن يكون مستشعرًا فضل الله عز وجل ومنته ورحمته وتوفيقه، مثنيًا عليه بذلك، لا يرى لنفسه في الانبعاث لذلك العمل أثرًا يعوّل عليه؛ إذ إن الذي منح القدرة والهداية هو الله عز وجل، قال سبحانه: {قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِّمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ} [يونس: 58]

وأعظم ذلك الفضل نعمة الإسلام والتوفيق للطاعة، وإنما أمر تعالى بالفرح بفضله ورحمته؛ لأن ذلك مما يوجب انبساط النفس ونشاطها، وشكرها لله تعالى وقوتها، وشدة الرغبة في العلم والإيمان، الداعي للازدياد منهما، وهذا فرح محمود بخلاف الفرح المذموم المقترن باستحضار جهد النفس في العمل، الداعي إلى العجب والغرور؛ وهذا كالفرق بين الفخر بالنعم، والتحدث بها.

*من العُجب إلى الغرور:*
يتعلق المعجَب بالنعم التي يعيشها، والأعمال الصالحة التي يؤديها، ثم يمتد إعجابه ليشمل صورًا من شدة الإعجاب (الغرور)، ومنها:

1ـ تنقّص أعمال الآخرين، وازدراؤها، ورؤيتها دون أعماله.

2ـ ادعاء أمور وهمية، وتضخيم بعض القضايا (يظنها كبيرة، وليست كذلك)، كمن يعتبر نفسه داعية كبيرًا؛ لكونه يحسن التحدث والكلام، أو يرى نفسه عالمًا فقيهًا ويتجرأ غرورًا بما عنده من نتفِ علم، أو يعد نفسه مؤهلًا للقيادة، (لم تُعرَف مكانته)، ونحو ذلك، وكثير من هذه الصور وما شاكلها داخل في دائرة التزوير الذي قال فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "المتشبع بما لم يُعطَ كلابس ثوبَيْ زورٍ".

3ـ العُجب بأمور باطلة يظنها حقًّا، كغرور العلماء والعباد والمتصوفة والأغنياء بأجزاء من الدين، يحسبونها الدين كله، ويبنون عليها الرجاء، فمن العلماء من أحكم العِلم وترك العمل، ومنهم من أحكم العِلم والعمل وترك الاهتمام بالقلوب، ومنهم من اشتغل بوعظ الناس وتعليمهم وأهمل حاله، ومنهم من اشتغل بعلوم الآلة وأعرض من معاني الشريعة، ومنهم من كان حظه من العلم الحفظ بلا فهم ولا عمل، ومن العُبَّاد من غلا وتنطع، ومنهم من وسوس، ومنهم من أفرط في مراعاة أعمال الظاهر وأهمل أعمال القلوب، ومنهم من حرص على النوافل على حساب الفرائض، ومن المتصوفة من اغتر بالزي وترك المجاهدة ومراقبة القلوب، ومنهم من ادعى علم المعرفة والقلوب، وازدرى علماء الشريعة، ومنهم من ادّعى حسن الخلق وتصدر لخدمة الزهّاد طلبًا للرئاسة، ومن الأغنياء من حرص على ما يخلد ذكره من أعمال الخير الظاهرة، كبناء المساجد ونحوها، ورفضوا ما سواها من أعمال البر الأخرى، ومنهم من ينفق على الفقير الذي ينفعه، ويشكر له معروفه، دون غيره، فهو يرجو الجزاء الدنيوي على نفقته، ومنهم من يضيق صدره بالزكاة ويخرجها من سيئ ماله.


وفي كل هذه الأحوال تجد أن نفوس أصحابها تسكن إلى ما يوافق الهوى، ويميل إليه الطبع، عن شبهة أو خدعة من الشيطان، وترجو بذلك الخير، وتظن غرورها رجاءً محمودًا، غير أن الرجاء المحمود هو ما كان على وجهين:

1ـ رجاء العاصي التائب؛ الذي يمنعه من القنوط.

2ـ رجاء الفاتر عن النوافل؛ الذي يبعث فيه النشاط، ويمنعه من الفتور.

فكل رجاء حث على توبة أو تشمير فهو محمود، وكل رجاء أوجب فتورًا وركونًا إلى البطالة فهو غرور.

والغرور في أسبابه وعلاجه كالعجب، وله من المظاهر والآثار ما للعجب غالبًا.

*ويل للمُعْجَب من الكِبْر:*
الكِبر كما عرفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "بَطَر الحق، وغَمْط الناس" أي: رد الحق أو رفض قبوله، واحتقار الناس وازدراؤهم، وتنقّصهم، وحريٌّ بمن انتفش في نفسه، وأُعجب بعلمه أو عمله أن يحتقر علوم الآخرين وأعمالهم وجهودهم، ويقوده ذلك إلى احتقار ذواتهم وأشخاصهم، ورؤية نفسه فوقهم، فيقع في الكبر، وهذا يعني أنه سيرد ما لديهم من الحق؛ لأنه تنقّصهم واحتقر ما لديهم؛ سواء عرف أنه الحق، أم لم يعرف؛ إذ لا اهتمام له أصلًا بالنظر فيما لديهم لتمييز ما فيه من حق وباطل.

*فالكبر مرض قلبي من أكثر الأمراض فتكًا بصاحبه:*
ومن علاماته الظاهرة: إظهار الترفع على الناس، وحب التصدر في المجالس، والتبختر والاختيال في المشي، والتقعر في الحديث، والاشمئزاز عن أن يرد عليه كلامه (وإن كان باطلًا)، والاستخفاف بضعفة المسلمين، والافتخار بالآباء والنسب، والحرص على المدح والتعظيم، ومحبة أن يسعى إليه الناس ولا يسعى إليهم، وأن يقوموا له، ومحبة التقدم على الغير في المشية والجلسة، وإسبال الثياب خيلاء.

وينبغي أن يكون الدعاة أكثر حذرًا من الكبر؛ نظرًا لكثرة مداخله عليهم من جهة العلم والعبادة والدعوة والتصدر للإصلاح؛ فهم أحوج الناس إلى التذكير.

ولا عجب إذ قص الله علينا قصة زعيم المتكبرين إبليس الذي أوصله كبره إلى الطرد من رحمة الله، كما حكى قصة قارون الذي كانت نهاية تكبره خسف الأرض به، وقد دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الذي أكل بشماله تكبرًا، فشُلّت يده أو يبست، فما رفعها إلى فمه بعدها.

وأبلغُ ما يعظ كتابُ الله عز وجل، فقد بين الله أنه لم يجعل للمتكبرين نصيبًا في الآخرة فقال: {تِلْكَ الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُهَا لِلَّذِينَ لا يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوًا فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا فَسَادًا وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} [القصص: 83].

وأكد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا المعنى في حق المتكبر فقال: "لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر"، كما بين الله عز و جل أنه لا يحب المختالين المتكبرين، فقال: {وَلا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَمْشِ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَحًا إنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ} [لقمان: 18]، وأن المتكبر يطمس الله قلبه فلا يبصر الحق، فقال: {كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ قَلْبِ مُتَكَبِّرٍ جَبَّارٍ} [غافر: 35]، وإنما استحق هذا الجزاء؛ لأنه نازع الله عز وجل في صفة من صفات الكمال، كما في الحديث القدسي: "الكبرياء ردائي، والعظمة إزاري، من نازعني واحدًا منهما ألقيته في النار".

وتتوالى أقوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تحذيرًا من الكبر والخيلاء، ومنها: "مَن تعظّم في نفسه، واختال في مشيته، لقي الله وهو عليه غضبان".

*وللتحرز من الكبر ومدافعته:*
يجب استشعار نعم الله، وإمكانية زوالها إذا لم تُشكر، وأن ما لم يحصل عليه الإنسان مما عند الناس أضعاف ما عنده، فلِمَ التكبر؟! كما يجب أولًا وأخيرًا: السعي في تقوية الإيمان؛ فإن ضعفه سبب المهالك.

فالواجب: تلمس عيوب النفس وأمراض القلوب، وآفات الأعمال، والسعي الحثيث في علاجها، على نحو الوسائل المتقدمة وغيرها.

والله المستعان، وعليه التكلان، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------

